# Jolivet Pastorales de Noel



## Josiah (Feb 26, 2011)

How many of you guys have heard the Jolivet Pastorales de Noel? It is a chamber piece for Flute Bassoon and Harp. I am playing it in two different recitals next week with two completely different groups. (I guess that is what you get for being a harpist  ) 

I was just curious what you guys thought of this chamber piece, or of Jolivet in general. I think the Second movement has to be my favorite out of the four.


----------

